# Brake Fluid - Street Use (OEM. ATE, MOTUL)



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

I've been reading alot on brake fluid where I beginning to become more confused than when I started.
In my readings, I've found that higher performance fluids tend to absorb moisture much quicker and thus require that they be flushed more frequently. In addition, I've heard some debate as to whether the ATE Super Blue fluid is compatible with hydraulic actuated-brake and clutch systems.
For my application, the car is mainly used on the street. It might see the track or auto-X once or twice a year. Should I stick to the OEM stuff or use Motul DOT 4 (which seems to be slightly better than OEM and its compatible with hydraulic actuated-brake and clutch systems)?
DOT 4 Spec has a Dry BP 446 and Wet BP 311
Motul DOT 4 has a Dry BP 473 and Wet BP 316
Motul DOT 5.1 has a Dry BP 509 and Wet BP 392
ATE Super Blue has a Dry BP 536 and Wet BP 392
I should also note that the Motul Dot 4 is cheaper than the OEM stuff, so although is it only slightly better than OEM it seems that it would be a good substitute. Would running the other fluids offer any benefit for a street car?
Any thoughts?


_Modified by vwventovr6 at 11:07 AM 7-13-2004_


----------



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (vwventovr6)*

Perhaps I should note that I'm running Ferodo DS2000 with 11" Brembo blanks...


----------



## g60inNE (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (vwventovr6)*

when i bought my brake kit for my rado they gave me 2 bottles of motul 5.1 fluid with it. they told me i be very happy with it and wouldn't use anything else after. i have yet to test every thing out in a hard/race driving conditions. but during beding in my pads and some lil faster than legal trips down low traffic backroad the brakes felt amazingly great. i still gotta look into how much the fluid really helps but i know it works.


----------



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use*

Anyone else???
I urge those experienced in this area to comment not only for my sake but for others that may have the same question (i.e. we could add this thread to the FAQ...)..


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (vwventovr6)*

I've been using ATE Superblue for over a year now, with no ill effects. No squeaky clutch, no leaky seals, nothing.
As for problems with hydraulic systems, I think you're reffering to the B5 clutch. Apparently, ATE Superblue eats through the seals or something. I haven't heard of anything like that happening with MK4s.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (vwventovr6)*

Bump
Good thread and I need an answer to this as I want to do a complete fluid flush and want to get the best for street use but obviously want to avoid any ill effects.
Sounds like the standard Motul or Motul 5.1 are the ways to go. Any other experiences?


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (BikeBoy24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BikeBoy24* »_ I haven't heard of anything like that happening with MK4s.

Well now you have. I ran ATE Superblue for less than 6mos. My clutch pedal started sqeaking about 3-4 weeks after I put it in. I changed it out with Motul RBF600 and my squeak went away. 
The brake fluid is more expensive, but in the overall scheme of things, it's really not that much. You probably waste more money at the bar on the weekend than the difference in price. Even for an occasional track day, it may be worth it to know you won't have to worry about your fluid.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (2 doors)*

If you are just using your car for street use i would stick w/ the valvoline synthetic. You can get it at pepboys and most other places, super cheap and comes in huge containers. Has good dry/wet boiling points and isnt too hydroscopic. I've used this under very hard street use and havent had a problem at all.


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (Banditt007)*

I have used the Valvoline fluid with good results so far. It has very good boiling points for a DOT4, and is a lot cheaper and easier to find than the 5.1 fluids around here. And not having to flush it as often as a racing fluid is a big plus too.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (DemonEater)*

i too am using the valvoline synthetic stuff. bought it mainly cause it was a decent product widely available at a cheap price. no problems with boiling the fluid - then again, my stock pads are trash, so they tend to cook first.


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Brake Fluid - Street Use (white_r!ce)*

Personally, I use Castrol GT LMA
Castrol GT LMA DOT 4 has a Dry BP 490 and Wet BP 325
GRM had a good article about brakes a little while ago and they recommended the Valvoline Synpower brake fluid.
Here's a good link that lists brake fluid specs and has various brake system tools.
http://www.danoland.com/nsxgar...s.htm


----------

